# Apartment in benidorm required



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there everyone my big move is finally here and i am looking to rent apartment in benidorm from saturday 13th september 2008. anyone with any contacts or apartments for rent i would be most grateful for any info. My flights are booked and i need accomadation in the rincon de loix area i wait in anticipation. thanx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

janette8788 said:


> Hi there everyone my big move is finally here and i am looking to rent apartment in benidorm from saturday 13th september 2008. anyone with any contacts or apartments for rent i would be most grateful for any info. My flights are booked and i need accomadation in the rincon de loix area i wait in anticipation. thanx


Have a look at Arny's thread on here, I just put some links up there


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

I´ve sent you a PM



janette8788 said:


> Hi there everyone my big move is finally here and i am looking to rent apartment in benidorm from saturday 13th september 2008. anyone with any contacts or apartments for rent i would be most grateful for any info. My flights are booked and i need accomadation in the rincon de loix area i wait in anticipation. thanx


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If Vernon is the gentleman who advertises on another Spanish Forum, I can say this man is very helpful when it comes to Benidorm rentals....and is a good friend of mine!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Like Stravinsky said earlier, if you check the websites you should find something suitable from the middle of September onwards - its probably the best time to move to Spain as long as you don't need to find work, as the holiday season is officially over come 15th September.

Good luck anyway


----------



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re benidorm rental*

thanx for reply, vernon is the gent who has contacted me regarding rental your reply puts my mind at some ease thanx


----------



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanx this puts my mind at ease slightly


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, us Janette's have to stick together!


----------

